# Coolant Lines to Back of Air Collector, Name or P Number?



## Spokane95PU (Jan 14, 2017)

Seeking formal (or Rock Auto) name or part number of those two rubber "pig tail like" coolant lines that connect back end of air collector to lines that run to/from heater core. They do not seem to be a part of the air collector parts list. Engine is '95 V6.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

As I typed along on RockAuto, it auto populated the search box to this:

> 1995 nissan pickup 3.0l v6 heater hose / pipe 

That pulled up several that are priced per foot (custom, cut to fit) as well as molded hoses below that.

If not what you are looking for, let me know where I went wrong.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Your best bet is to get them from Nissan. I "believe" you are talking about "14056+D" and "14056+E" on the part diagram link below:

https://www.nissanpartsdeal.com/par...p-d21u/water-hose-piping.html?Filter=(2=VG30E)

If those are the hoses you are looking for, then you need Nissan P/N's: 14056-88G02 and 14056-88G05. The clamps are 16439-56S0A.


----------



## Spokane95PU (Jan 14, 2017)

Joe-
Thanks for your help. Yes, I found that page on Rock Auto, too. The trouble with the in-formed hose is that due to the tight radius of the bends, it tends to collapse and kink. I'm wondering if there is formed hoses available for these two pieces. (The ones that were in place were pretty small, and very curly. Like two pigs tails running parallel and wrapped around each other.)
Thanks for the help, though!
Randy


----------



## Spokane95PU (Jan 14, 2017)

SMJ,
Yes, I think those might be it. They appear to have less curl, but maybe that's the original factory design. They do appear to be in the location that I'm trying to fit.
Thanks very much!

BTW, the link you provided didn't work. But I was able to type in the part numbers you provided and pull them up.


----------

